# Good day!



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm Brandon, I'm a rookie around here.

I would have made a thread sooner but I could not find this forum, I just read past it I suppose.

I am from Texas, I travel all across Texas on a daily bases with work and such, I am also a full time college student.

I absolutely love animals, I have a Bengal Cat, and many horses.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there!! gorgeous colt, would love to see more pics of your horses!!! welcome to the hf and hope you enjoy it here. thanks for the intro


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Brandon!  Have fun posting.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you much, both of you.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

good day?? isn't that an aussie expression? :lol:

Welcome to the forum Brandon!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you!! Cute colt you have! Have fun posting


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

welcome to the forum! i absolutely love your colt! he is precious! keep us updated on him! see ya around!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

welcome to the forum! have fun posting!!!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome to HF... Happy Posting!!!!


----------

